
Pearl Jam, Nirvana and Beautiful Data Visualisations - helenanders26
http://www.helenanderson.co.nz/beautiful-data-visualisations/
======
coroxout
Some fun updates on the "rock family trees" [0] idea but it might have been
interesting to have more technical detail - for some of them it says what
technologies are used, which is interesting to know, but I'd love to see links
to a github or any blogs/interviews where the creators talk about the tech and
any design decisions they made

(e.g. how do you represent lineup changes over time, how do you stop lines and
names appearing on top of other names, any other concerns about readability
when members have been in a lot of bands all over the map - for a hand-drawn
example, the Louisville hardcore/post-rock scene map [1] looks lovely but is
kind of hard to track the individuals in because they're all just so
interconnected)

I liked the page though and will definitely click through to find out more
about these later, so thanks!

[0] Pete Frame's Rock Family Trees:
[https://rockfamilytrees.co.uk](https://rockfamilytrees.co.uk) [1] Louisville:
[https://www.paynomindtous.it/david-grubbs-squirrel-bait-
tree...](https://www.paynomindtous.it/david-grubbs-squirrel-bait-tree/) \-
zooming image at top and link to full jpg near the end

